# Equipment needed to start



## Hay4Ever (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi all;

What are the equipment needed to establish AND run a coastal bermuda stand from scratch? please list both types & numbers needed for 50 acre land?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hay4Ever said:


> Hi all;
> 
> What are the equipment needed to establish AND run a coastal bermuda stand from scratch? please list both types & numbers needed for 50 acre land?


The very best thing you can do is find a mentor THERE in your area that can give you pertinent advice on how things work THERE....what works in a very large sector of this country will not necessarily work in Texas....or Tennessee or Vermont or Minnesota. Not being mean....just the facts man....as Joe Friday used to say.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Also either a large roll of Ben Franklin's and a rubber band, or a check book and a pen.

Really what Mike said though.


----------

